# CLUNKING NOISE FROM PASSENGER'S SIDE SUSPENSION



## Eric100 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello everyone, have a 2005 645 automatic coupe, when driving over bumps , can hear clunking noise, even hear it when going over light bumps, checked all front end parts including stabilizer links , control arms etc, also hear humming noise as well, did anyone ever experience this problem?


----------

